# 3-29 brookville



## Yates (Dec 24, 2007)

landed 23 keep 16 mid lake west bank all white crappie no black
all at 9 to 16 ft. deep 2" tub jigs
good luck Larry


----------



## MuskieLuv (Oct 29, 2007)

What was the water like? Haven't been to Brookville to fish, what is the best ramp to use? I would be greatfull for any advice you could give me on brookville. 

Thanks 

ML


----------



## Yates (Dec 24, 2007)

water was light stain & temp was 43/46 all ramps open lake is .6 below summer pool. good luck Larry


----------



## river wader (Feb 13, 2008)

i have a question someone told me that the eyes spawn up the river at brookville like they do on the maumee. Is that true


----------



## starvin Fisherman (Jan 6, 2006)

Fished Brookville for 3hrs this evening. Caught around 30, picked up one big fish in Ellis Creek on a stump. Most of the fish I caught was 2' deep. Everything I caught came off of vertical structure.


----------



## madcrappiekids (Mar 11, 2006)

river wader said:


> i have a question someone told me that the eyes spawn up the river at brookville like they do on the maumee. Is that true


I have been told that also, if you are looking for eye's this time of year I would launch from either Quakertown or Hanna Creek (i think that's the name) it's the first ramp you come to after Quakertown. 

There is a river bed along the shore that has been productive for eye's and bass this time of year. Trolling works well - watch the electronics for some pools along the way for good ambush spots. not sure the water is clear enough right now??


----------



## t_miller (Jun 5, 2005)

i heard that you have to get a launch permit to fish brookville if from ohio. where would one get this permit?


----------



## Yates (Dec 24, 2007)

t_miller said:


> i heard that you have to get a launch permit to fish brookville if from ohio. where would one get this permit?


 Ohio? no everyone needs a permit to launch a boat on IN. state lakes. They will set up someone at the ramps. If they are not there go fishing !!! No one is there this time of the year. When they are, a year,s pass covers all lakes in the state.
good luck & be safe!
Larry


----------



## madcrappiekids (Mar 11, 2006)

t_miller said:


> i heard that you have to get a launch permit to fish brookville if from ohio. where would one get this permit?


You can get one at the Ranger Station at either White water or the Mounds campgrounds. - not sure what the cost is this year for non-resident - last year it was $40 - but like yates said, it's good for the entire state of IN - and if you don't actually put it on the boat just show at the ramp you can use it for more than one boat


----------



## scott17b (Feb 22, 2008)

Fished saturday 3/29 10am to 3pm managed 15 crappie. 40 degree water temperatures, high winds. 14-18 feet.


----------



## starvin Fisherman (Jan 6, 2006)

Went to Indian early yesterday morining, lake was muddy and very windy. We picked up a few fish. Left Indian around 1pm. Was on Brookville from 5-8pm. We caught around 125-150 crappie in 3hrs. Also caught 2 smallmouth and 1 walleye. Biggest smallmouth was around 4lbs. Water temp was 44.

Starvin


----------



## browneye (Feb 17, 2008)

i went around 1:30PM to 4. My buddy had never used his boat so it was more of a learning experience in the boat. I had also never fished Brookville so we really had no clue what we we're doing. I only got to fish for a half hour and didn't get a bite. Sounds like it was a good day for others. I need somebody to show me how to fish the right way because I'm new and counting on a guy who can't work his own boat. If anybody ever has an opening spot and wants to take on a very green fisherman who is really eager to learn, let me know!


----------



## larryfish (Apr 26, 2004)

It's been awhile since I have been on this board. Glad to see you posting! Good luck slab hunting this year!!

-Larry Rhoads


----------



## dingleberry (Mar 24, 2008)

I had never been to Brookville fishing before, but after reading some of this post I thought I would give it a try. I went Tuesday April 1st. 

Put boat in at Quakertown. Fished from the Dunlapsville rd. bridge down to almost as far south as Hanna Creek. Stuck mostly to the west side because of wind (brrrrrr). Fished deep water 15-19', banks, timber, bridge pilings, lots of good structure on graph, fish on graph...never had a bite. 6 hours I tried. It was great to get out could have used boatside coffee service, but man what did I do wrong. 

Everything I saw said there should have been fish there. Any input???
:S


----------



## Stauff (Mar 7, 2005)

Water temps dictate that the 'eyes are still spawning back up the creeks, and will probably be ten days to two weeks before the males start making it back down in the lake. There are two areas on that west side area that hold 'eyes at that point - 1) Quakertown beach, and 2) "Graveyard", which is a point south of the powerlines. A lot of guys concentrate on the east bank near the power lines. Remember - stay shallow in spring for Brookville walleye.
Crappie have been sluggishly holding close to cover in deeper (16') water.
Warmer weather can't get here soon enough!!!


----------



## Boxingref_rick (Feb 8, 2005)

Hi guys, 
Starvin.., dog gone it, quit using dynamite for the crappie..!

Since I'm new to brookville this year myself, which ramp to find crappie, saugeye, and which direction, when I'm leaving the ramp you guys.

Many thanks!
Rick


----------



## Stauff (Mar 7, 2005)

Most of the ramps are quite good actually. It all depends on where you are coming from and what area of the lake you're wanting to fish. I tend to use the Fairfield ramp, as I most frequently fish the northern pool and the No Wake zone. 
And, by the way; Walleye - there's plenty of 'em. Saugeye - not here.


----------



## starvin Fisherman (Jan 6, 2006)

Fishing this evening was slower than Sunday. We caught around 75, kept around 20 to cook up this weekend. Didn't catch any shallow, all was 8-12' deep on laydowns. 

Starvin


----------



## starinvestor (Mar 11, 2008)

starvin, what were you using for bait on Brookville?


----------



## starvin Fisherman (Jan 6, 2006)

1/16 oz. jig with a 2" Black/Chartruse tube. I'll probably go again this evening, if your over there look me up I'll be fishing the laydowns around Fairfield ramp. I'll be in a tan Alluminum Triton boat.

Doug


----------



## starinvestor (Mar 11, 2008)

thanks for the info, Doug. Good luck 2nite. I'm going over tomorrow, putting in at Fairfield. I've got a 17 ft. Maroon Targa. If you see somebody having mechanical problems, its probably me.

Ed


----------



## dingleberry (Mar 24, 2008)

I noticed at the boat ramps there is sign that states "lake permit required on all watercraft" Can anyone tell me what permit is required. Is it a permit just for Brookville or is it an Indiana permit?

Thanks,
D


----------



## Stauff (Mar 7, 2005)

$20 annual permit for use at any state operated lake. Purchase online at 
www.indiana.gov/dnr or at the Mounds office @ Brookville.


----------



## madcrappiekids (Mar 11, 2006)

Boxingref_rick said:


> Hi guys,
> Starvin.., dog gone it, quit using dynamite for the crappie..!
> 
> Since I'm new to brookville this year myself, which ramp to find crappie, saugeye, and which direction, when I'm leaving the ramp you guys.
> ...


If you launch from the mounds campground you can fish the timbers for crappie and at teh mouth of the cove to the south you will find some nice points, drop offs and such for eye's - we troll the shoreline and just watch the sonar for good areas - not sure they have moved out yet, but the crappie should be ok in the tree's - on the map it's called templeton creek ( i think).


The ramp is open to campers only after may 1st but right now they let anyone use it - at least they did last year around this time - we launched from there several times.


----------



## Yates (Dec 24, 2007)

larryfish said:


> It's been awhile since I have been on this board. Glad to see you posting! Good luck slab hunting this year!!
> 
> -Larry Rhoads


 Hi Larry good to hear from you! we are going to be fishing 3 circuits this year but it would be nice to get together. maybe fish a little or maybe a beer and a burger. Good Luck on the Walleye!! hope to see you soon. 
Larry


----------



## Tee (Apr 5, 2004)

Hows the water look? Anyone get the latest water temperatures? 

Have you seen any bait (shad) swimming around??


I'm going to give bassin a try this weekend.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

any reports on the clarity in the lower lake?? im wondering what color the tailwater will be if they drop it


----------



## starinvestor (Mar 11, 2008)

fished a little east of the Fairfield ramp today for about 4 hours. Landed a few crappie, and a nice 26 inch walleye. The walleye hit a chartreuse crank. Unfortunately, my scale is broken so i couldn't get a weight. I had no idea walleye of that size were at Brookville.

I was surprised at the number of fish in that lake. My finder was going berzerk today. I guess they are still a little lathergic due to the cold water temps.


----------



## starvin Fisherman (Jan 6, 2006)

Crappie was hitting good at Brookville this afternoon. We picked up around 75, had 2 that was 13". Was a great day to be out. I think we could have caught more if the wind would have left us alone. 

Yates- I sent you a private message.

Doug


----------



## Yates (Dec 24, 2007)

went saturday 4/5/08 had 75+ crappie, from 8:30 am till 12:noon fished north of fairfield ramp, main lake lay downs with Rick, picked up 75 more that afternoon with Rick & some guy we picked up, he called himself (Starvin fisherman) all jokes a side thanks Doug we had a good time. saw Tommy & Troy, they had a 125-150 crappie also talk to Jason he fish alone and had a 100 crappie, this was a great day of fishing!!! Should had slept in sunday! only caught 35 crappie all day. but at last two nice days of 60+ degrees and no rain we were all truly blessed. say it loud,  THANK YOU JESUS!!


Starvin how did you do sunday afternoon???


----------



## starvin Fisherman (Jan 6, 2006)

Larry

Fishing was a little slow most of the afternoon. I picked up a few nice ones shallow, but most of the fish shallow were little.

About 6pm the wind started to die off and the fishing started picking up. The better fish came from the two areas you and I did our best at.

Doug


----------



## Boxingref_rick (Feb 8, 2005)

Hi guys.

Is the Fairfield Ramp north, or south of Bath Road. 

I will be driving from Oxford on Bath Road / Fairfield Road. 

Rick 

PS Verification Question: Is a laydown; where tree has fallen partialy into the water etc..?


----------



## Yates (Dec 24, 2007)

Boxingref_rick said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> Is the Fairfield Ramp north, or south of Bath Road.
> 
> ...


Ramp is north it's at the top peak of the hills, the lay downs are tree in water, go up lake (right) 300 yards, lay downs on the right, fish 5 to 16 ft. you will have to do the rest. good luck. Yates


----------



## Yates (Dec 24, 2007)

Doug--Rick went out to brookville sunday he kept 15 crappies one was 13" and two at 12" each. when you and I fished the little cove with the 3 apple trees?? he went to the big one, he fished 3-5 ft.


----------



## Boxingref_rick (Feb 8, 2005)

Thanks Yates! 
If work here tonight isn't a bear, I will be there in the morning
in my 16ft blue and white grumman
Rick. 
PS. which way for the local minner shop?


----------



## Yates (Dec 24, 2007)

Boxingref_rick said:


> Thanks Yates!
> If work here isn't a bear, I will be there in the morning
> in my 16ft blue and white grumman
> Rick.
> PS. which way for the local minner shop?


you will pass one on the same road going to the ramp, called mid lake I think, or midway ?


----------



## Yates (Dec 24, 2007)

Boxingref_rick said:


> Thanks Yates!
> If work here tonight isn't a bear, I will be there in the morning
> in my 16ft blue and white grumman
> Rick.
> PS. which way for the local minner shop?


 Rick did you go? if so how did it go? 

Larry


----------



## Boxingref_rick (Feb 8, 2005)

Thanks sir!

Yep, I went! 
Lets see, well the anchor I loved, is now resting in the laydown where 
I caught 6 crappie. LOL! That was the only place I located'em. 
The bass were very active in and around the laydowns.
I only spent 2.5 hours fishing from the FF ramp, to Hanna Creek.
My trolling motor was acting up, so I pulled her into the ramp
- I had a good time! 

Much appreciated!

Rick


----------



## Yates (Dec 24, 2007)

Rick next time go down the lake 300 yards and fish back to the ramp same side 
good luck Larry


----------



## Boxingref_rick (Feb 8, 2005)

Yates said:


> Rick next time go down the lake 300 yards and fish back to the ramp same side
> good luck Larry


Hey Yates, 

He he, I was happy with what I saw - after blanking most 
of last summer at Acton Lake - except for fishing off the dam
in the late fall.

Thanks sir!

Rick


----------

